# Handle in progress



## JoBone (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello,

I’m in the middle of a couple handles and thought it would be fun to show the work.

For this project, I am working with Ed, who has a couple knives he wants handles for. After a brief discussion, he decided to order some wood and have me work on it. 

The first phase included a lot of dialog to collaboratively design the handles. Although he had 2 blocks of wood, 1 of those was full of voids, while the other was just big enough for 2 handles. We decided to use the nicer block for both, with a little variation with spacers and ferrule.

For these pics :
1) initial blocks
2) cutting block for 2 handles
3) design photo


----------



## JoBone (Jan 15, 2019)

Next two pics

1) glued up
2) starting the shaping. I ran out of time, so will continue with the shaping my next session.

Hope to post pics as I finish this up


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 15, 2019)

That last pic looks an awful lot like five works in progress rather than two mate


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 15, 2019)

Going to do slotted dowel or are you making the slot in the handles directly?


----------



## JoBone (Jan 15, 2019)

merlijny2k said:


> Going to do slotted dowel or are you making the slot in the handles directly?


Hidden dowels


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 16, 2019)

For a hidden dowel it has to go in fully slotted before gluing the front cap on doesn't it? You did all that already? Seems like I am missing something obvious here


----------



## JoBone (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, it is slotted before glueing on the cap. There will be more filing after the handle is glued.

Like the images below


----------



## JoBone (Jan 16, 2019)

Getting close.

1) initial shaping
2) sanded and smoothed out
3) first coat of sealing 

A bit of a silly error for humility.


----------



## JoBone (Jan 16, 2019)

Mistype


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 16, 2019)

JoBone said:


> Getting close.
> 
> 1) initial shaping
> 2) sanded and smoothed out
> ...


Those are the EXACT handles I’d wish for my blades, holy smokes great job!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 16, 2019)

Beautiful work Joe!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 16, 2019)

Those look freaking GREAT!


----------



## Jon-cal (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow, those are vibrant!


----------



## kdeleon (Jan 17, 2019)

Very nice. Cool to see the steps in the process.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh Hééééll yeah. That looks awesome. 

Thanks for the explanatory pictures. Much appreciated.


----------



## JoBone (Jan 22, 2019)

Couple pics after the install


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 22, 2019)

Those look like they came out great Jo. Great size for the blades.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 22, 2019)

Very classy looking, great job!

Only issue is the photos, the color isn't as vibrant as in the earlier photo. Probably to do with the lighting conditions and camera?


----------



## JoBone (Jan 23, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Only issue is the photos, the color isn't as vibrant as in the earlier photo. Probably to do with the lighting conditions and camera?



The end photo didn’t quite capture the vibrancy. That’s ine area I definitely need some improvement.


----------

